# LP-E4 for 1D IV or LP-E4N



## Tov (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got the LP-E4N delivered in stead of the LP-E4 that I ordered. Now can I use it in the Mark IV or not.
Dont want to try it out in case it blows up the camera.
I saw that on most of the online shops where I live the LP-E4 is no longer listed.

The output 11.1 V is the same only the capacity of the battery is higher, 2450mAh 28 Wh to 2300mAh 26 Wh.
Anybody with both camera's has any idea?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2012)

The LP-E4N will work fine in your 1DIV. But, your LC-E4 charger will not fully charge the LP-E4N battery, only to ~90%. So, I'd say you may want to exchange it (or buy a new LC-E4N charger).


----------



## Tov (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks!

They charge 438 Euro's for the charger, I will swap it.


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 12, 2012)

I interchange the 2 batteries that you mentioned between the MKIV and the 1DX and I haven't had a problem. 

As Neuro has pointed out the LP-E4N will charge to about 90%. The MKIV doesn't drain the batteries as quickly as the 1DX, so you should be just fine with the 90% charge and if you do eventually purchase a 1DX then the new LC-E4N charger will come with it. $438 Euros is a lot of money for the charger, so if you need the 100% charge (depending on your needs), it's cheaper to exchange for the older LP-E4 battery and save some money instead of buying the new charger.

P.S. I have both chargers since they came with the cameras, so I'm always getting a 100% charge.


----------



## Tov (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks!

Ill be keeping the new battery because they dont have LP-E4 anymore. Might be some time before the 1DX comes my way but its a start having the battery.


----------

